# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Η φωλιά του...κότσυφα

## komo

Αν και τα παιδιά ζητούσαν πολύ καιρο να έχουμε πουλάκια, θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το λόγο που έπαιξε πραγματικά ρόλο στα να αποφασίσαμε τελικά να αγοράσουμε. 
Γυρίζοντας πέρσυ από το χωριο μετά το Πάσχα, στο ανατολικό μπαλκόνι μας βρήκαμε μια φωλιά με 3 αυγουλάκια. Η μαμά είχε ήδη εξοικοιωθεί με το χώρο και τους ήχους και κάθονταν αρκετή ώρα μαζί μας αλλά παρόλ' αυτά κάναμε ότι ήταν δυνατό για να μην την ενοχλούμε με απότομο άνοιγμα πορτών κλπ. Τελικά μετά από περίπου 20 ημέρες, βγήκαν και τα μικρά πουλάκια τα οποία έτρεφε και ο μπαμπάς (ή έτσι νομίζουμε). :: 
Όλο αυτό το διάστημα και μέχρι  που τελικά πέταξαν ήταν για εμάς πρωτόγνωρο και μας έκανε να τα αισθανόμαστε δικά μας. Μέχρι και αποστολή διάσωσης κάναμε αφού κατά τη διάρκεια της εκπαιδεύσης τους στο πέταγμα ένα απο αυτά έπεσε στον κήπο και είχε εγκλωβιστεί. Τελικά καταφέραμε να το βγάλουμε πριν τη γάτα που το γυροέφερνε!!! :Youpi: 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουμε την κρυφή ελπίδα μήπως και φέτος έχουμε τη χαρά να φιλοξενησουμε μια κοτσυφοοικογένεια!

----------


## MacGyver

Λογικά θα ξαναέρθουν... Συνηθίζουν να γυρίζουν στο μέρος που έχουν κάνει φωλιά αλλά νομίζω δεν επιλέγουν την ίδια φωλιά την επόμενη χρονιά. Στο δικό μου ακάλυπτο  έρχονται κάθε χρόνο αλλά σε διαφορετικό δέντρο.

----------


## komo

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι την φωλιά δεν την έχουμε πειράξει επειδή είναι αναρριχώμενη τριανταφυλλιά και δεν έχει και πολύ χώρο οπότε μήπως κάποιο "βολευτεί" σε αυτή.  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφες εικόνες!!!Η φωλίτσα σωστό έργο τέχνης και τα πουλάκια πανέμορφα.
Μακάρι να σας ξαναεπισκεφθούνε και φέτος.

----------


## stam72

Μπράβο, πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες και φοβερή βιωματική εμπειρία για τα παιδιά. 
Και στην περιοχή μου (Μεταμόρφωση Αττικής) έχω αρχίσει να ακούω κοτσίφια τις τελευταίες μέρες, λατρεύω να τα ακούω να κελαηδούν το πρωί λίγο πριν ξημερώσει.

----------


## komo

> xrisam
> Η φωλίτσα σωστό έργο τέχνης και τα πουλάκια πανέμορφα.


Μα δεν είναι θάυμα το πως καταφέρνουν και κάνουν τέτοιες φωλιές...;




> stam72
> λατρεύω να τα ακούω να κελαηδούν το πρωί λίγο πριν ξημερώσει.


Πράγματι, εκεί λίγο μετά τις 6 νομίζω που έχουν ξεκινήσει για τα καλά, είναι υπέροχα! Και προκαλεί τέτοια ηρεμία αυτό το κελάηδισμα που λίγες στιγμές μέσα στη μέρα καταφέρνει κανείς να έχει.

----------

